# handlebar comfort on fixed



## bonj2 (13 Sep 2009)

I have to say i am rapidly falling out of love with my fixed.
It seems that whatever handlebars i have on it, my hands just aren't comfortable.I have tried the exact same ones that i have got on my scott, with exactly the same bar tape, which are really comfy on my scott but on my fixed, I always seem to get a sore pressure point in the middle of the palm. It must therefore literally be just the fact that it is fixed. 
Why would this be?
I've measured it, and i can get the same seat-above-BB/seat-to-bar-length/seat-above-bar measurements as on my scott so it can't be geometry.
If it wasn't for that, i think i would quite enjoy riding my fixed.
It's true that it is pretty good at climbing hills apart from the very biggest and steepest but i also often think i enjoy my descents too much for fixed to be a staple of my cycling - so that sort of negates that advantage.
I think fixed may have been a novelty that, for me, has worn off. 
The best part of it is its frame, it's a raleigh 531 steel that used to be my dad's. But i'm not really sure what else i could DO with it - my other two road bikes cover all bases of all other road situations i want to do.
I think i am also to some extent losing sight of the *_point_* of ridin fixed. What actually is it again?


----------



## bonj2 (13 Sep 2009)

I might therefore be selling some of the parts if anybody who is building up a fixed is interested. The things on it that are worth selling are:
* stem: nitto pearl 90mm/26mm as on hubjub
* cranks: miche, as on parkers
* back wheel: maillard hub, fixed/fixed
* sprockets, an 18x1/8 and a 19x1/8
* chain? (if it's reusable)
* handlebars: 4 sets, that i've tried - some old steel drops - 24.8mm I think, easton EC70 wing 31.8mm (as in classifieds), profile bull horns, and some generic carbon wrap ITM ones (also 31.8mm, these used to be on my scott and tbh aren't that good imho as they're totally curved all the way)
* the saddle is a brooks B17N but it is a bit scuffed on the top so probably not that resaleable.


----------



## Joe24 (13 Sep 2009)

Bonj, lift the bars up more. 
I find i need a more upright position on fixed sometimes, but can also go along with a low down one.
Try the more upright one.

Ill give you £10 for the back wheel, and £5 for the 19t sprocket

Seriously though, try raising up the bars abit. I can ride with a low position on fixed(and do on the TT bike) but weight gets put on the elbows there.
Could try a different saddle on it aswell? I have a B17N on my fixed now, and because its not right for myself yet(is getting there though, i think, done some long rides on it already) i have had more weight on my hand sometimes, depending on where ive moved to on the saddle.

Point of riding fixed? The feel of it, ease of riding fixed, challenge to get up hills, lack of maintenance needed.....
If you not as interested in it now Bonj, id say give it a break.
I personally love fixed, and hate to ride a bike with a freewheel. Downhills sometimes arent as good on a fixed, but i do still enjoy them, but then i like spinning fast, and there are courners nice to go around on fixed.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Bonj, lift the bars up more.
> I find i need a more upright position on fixed sometimes, but can also go along with a low down one.
> Try the more upright one.
> 
> ...



yeah that was the point of trying bullhorns. they are pretty high as they aren't drops...I've sort of proved that it's the fact that it's fixed.
stem and cranks are the nicest parts on it, you don't fancy a stem or cranks upgrade Joe?


----------



## Joe24 (13 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> yeah that was the point of trying bullhorns. they are pretty high as they aren't drops...I've sort of proved that it's the fact that it's fixed.
> stem and cranks are the nicest parts on it, you don't fancy a stem or cranks upgrade Joe?



Got FSA on my good fixed.
Wrong stem for the good fixed, too short for the TT bike. 
Feel free to give me the cranks though for the shitter bike


----------



## Joe24 (13 Sep 2009)

I could use the wheel and sprocket though, for spare for the TT bike, or the main fixed.
I called up the place you told me in Newark, they said they would get back to me, and never did, so i left it. I didnt really have the money to buy one with how much they said it would cost though.


----------



## bonj2 (13 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Got FSA on my good fixed.
> Wrong stem for the good fixed, too short for the TT bike.
> Feel free to give me the cranks though for the shitter bike



you can have some shoot cranks, but not the miche ones.
if you want the 19t sprocket for a fiver thought you're welcome to it, pm me your address and i'll post it you

just don't like having bought parts and not be using them you know what i mean?


----------



## Joe24 (13 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> you can have some shoot cranks, but not the miche ones.
> if you want the 19t sprocket for a fiver thought you're welcome to it, pm me your address and i'll post it you
> 
> just don't like having bought parts and not be using them you know what i mean?



Cheers Bonj, ill send you a PM
If you want to get rid of the back wheel then let me know.
I got a puncture on the TT bike last weekend, and that was it for my last TT of the season. Because its 130mm(i think) i cant just put the other fixed's back wheel in because its 120, and i cant be arsed to re-space it every time i do a TT.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (13 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> the saddle is a brooks B17N but it is a bit scuffed on the top so probably not that resaleable.



you'd be surprised. brooks hold value pretty well. try flogging it on ebay, or i'll take it for a fiver


----------



## bonj2 (13 Sep 2009)

alecstilleyedye said:


> you'd be surprised. brooks hold value pretty well. try flogging it on ebay, or i'll take it for a fiver



pointless though. it'd cost a fiver to post it. as it also would to not be working for the time it takes me to type this...


----------



## Joe24 (13 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> pointless though. it'd cost a fiver to post it. as it also would to not be working for the time it takes me to type this...



Next time you come into Nottingham, or near Nottingham, let me know, ill give you £5 for it, and £10 for the back wheel
(then ill sell the Brooks onto Alec for £15)


----------



## Ian H (14 Sep 2009)

Comfort - different or absent brake hoods?


----------



## bonj2 (14 Sep 2009)

Ian H said:


> Comfort - different or absent brake hoods?



No, i did have identical (i.e. identical to each other) hoods on there when i had the EC70s on it, and while great for climbing, i don't feel that much in control on them for a long spinny straight or descent. I tend to rest the base of the fingers on the outside of the hood rather than hook the thumb round it. Hooking the thumb round it gives good control but isn't that comfy either with the skinny brake levers that aren't STI as well.
Anyhow i'm having a departure from fixed. bits on it have already been flogged  more time to do the things i DO enjoy.

Thanks for the ideas though all.


----------



## Wicksie (14 Sep 2009)

Is the front wheel going?

Ta


----------



## D4VOW (14 Sep 2009)

Could it have been that you were allowing the bike to do more work so that you were having to support more of your weight that would normally have been on the pedals?

It's a shame the EC70 wings aren't round drops or I'd have had them off you


----------



## GrasB (14 Sep 2009)

bonj, I know this is a little late but did you check BB to saddle placement & are your crank lengths the same? I know you've checked height but I was more thinking forward/aft positioning. Where your legs are rotating around can change how you're gripping & applying weight to the handlebars. But yes riding a fixie does change the way you're using your handle bars.


----------



## bonj2 (14 Sep 2009)

Wicksie said:


> Is the front wheel going?
> 
> Ta


depends how much you're offering and whether it's worth it (i.e. covers the postage).


----------



## Joe24 (14 Sep 2009)

bonj said:


> depends how much you're offering and whether it's worth it (i.e. covers the postage).



What about the back wheel!!!!


----------



## bonj2 (14 Sep 2009)

i'll try and remember it next time i'm in the area


----------



## Greenbank (8 Oct 2009)

Handlebar comfort?

http://www.greenbank.org/bikes/tempo/tempo7.jpg

Profile T-2 Aero Wing base bar.
Profile Century ZB Tri-bars.
MarSAS Audax foam padding under the bar tape.
TRP RL970 Carbon Aero brake levers.


----------



## Wicksie (13 Oct 2009)

Any pictures of the Brookes? I might also be interested...


----------



## womblechops (4 Nov 2009)

Good to see a post on handlebar comfort as I have been waking in the night with bad aches in my right hand and have just realised it is due to my handlebars. It doesn't hurt on the bike, but it is now obviously all the muscles used when braking too hard on the front in wet weather.

Considering changing to a Greenbank set up as above rather than resting on the hoods as I do now.


----------



## GrahamG (10 Nov 2009)

Bonj - I'd be interested in the crankset & BB, been umming and arring about an upgrade for a while. Can't seem to PM you so...

Are they 165mm? What sort of condition are they in? With or without chainring (and how many teeth if with)?
I suppose a price in mind would be sensible too.

Any mudguards going with that too?


----------

